# Pop bang map with standard downpipes?



## Dicko_4 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi everyone just to introduce myself I am changing my lotus exige s 240 for a r35 soon. Love my lotus to bits and it's been a daily driver for 4.5 years and I've owned it from new. Just need a change and something more practical now . I can't wait but just waiting for the right gtr to come up for sale. 

Anyway I'm hoping to go for a stage 3 litchfields upgrade and even though I love the idea of the sound of decatted downpipes and basically a fully decatted exhaust system I feel that, even though I know a friendly mot tester, I worry about the legality and potential non payment in the case of an insurance payout in a major claim as they will probably class the car as not road legal and thus try to wriggle out of paying. For this reason alone I would like to keep standard downpipe. My question is that with the ecutek pop and bang map will there still be pops, bangs AND maybe flames with standard down pipes? I know the flames bit is unlikely. 

Also is there any exhaust that keeps standard downpipes that will pop and bang or even flame just on the standard tune map and not on the pop and bang map? My exige s pops and bangs with just a cat back system and I love the sound and would like something similar on my gtr. Occasional flames would be a massive bonus . After reading a thread about a loud russ fellows exhaust system with no silencers but retaining the standard downpipes I'm guessing this is the most likely one? Or is all the popping and banging and flames etc due to the tune only and not the exhaust? If that's the case could I ask litchfields to map it so pops and bangs etc on my normal every day driving map (but less aggressive to prevent any problems or lumpiness etc) rather than just the pop and bang map?

I know pops bangs and flames aren't for everyone but they do it for me haha.

Sorry for all the waffle I'm just very excited to get my gtr haha. Thanks for any replies in advance. John


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

The pops and bangs will probably be doable with the cats in the DP but I don't imagine they will last all that long at all, it's unburnt fuel exploding in the exhaust pipes so you'll end up decatting sooner rather than later.

Flames are a defo no no with the cats in


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Hey John, Welcome to the club and congrats on your new car 

Just wanted to say that the pops and bangs map works with stock downpipes but it sounds crap in all honesty.. Sounds like firecrackers going off erratically lol makes people think that somethings wrong with the car .. Pop and Bangs map + Decatt downpipes makes more of a BANGG than a pop.. Its a bit over the top and unnecessary..

However if you get stage 4 + decatt downpipes than the car has a natural pop and crackle in the exhaust at lower rpm on the normal 99 map.. So no need to cycle to the slowest map for pops and bang, you pretty much have it running on the 99 map but with less overrun.. Car sounds just perfect that way imo.. 

Anyway i do not know how it is with insruance concerning the downpipes etc etc, but i would recommend you go straight to stage 4.25 rather than go half way doing stage 3..

Hashlak


----------



## Dicko_4 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for your replies guys. I haven't got the car just yet mate just waiting for the right one to come up  I thought that would be the answer. To be honest I'm half tempted by the 4.25 setup with downpipes but like I said just worried about the insurance issue. Maybe some of the specialists allow decats? So are pops and bangs definitely not possible with a full exhaust system inc stock downpipes? And I'm not talking about with pop and bang map I mean your normal everyday driving map? Or are the downpipe cats that restrictive to allow pooping on the normal map? Thanks again guys


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Ah i see.. Good luck on finding a nice car, make sure to have a good search through the forum for the common issues too look out for etc etc..

For the everyday drivin pop and crackle, the stock downpipes are too restrictive :/ Im sure insurance isnt an issue since so many of us are on stage 4.25 setup.. I believe its the most popular package..


----------



## Dicko_4 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok thanks a lot mate. I do know about most of the issues from reading on here and to be honest as I do lots of research into things before buying especially such a big purchase. I really am tempted but the 4.25. I wonder if any gtr owner has had any insurance claim refused due a decat?

Sorry it's a bit off topic but With regard to the gearbox issue do you think it's best to get a good aftermarket warrenty with litchfields or install preventative measures like circlip retainer and gear stoppers etc? Should I try my best to avoid 2009 cars or will upgrading the gearbox soft wear reduce the gearbox issues to the risk of that of a 2011 model? Thanks


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

If one declares that the car has decat downpipes and they still take your money then how can they refuse to pay out.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Dicko_4 said:


> Ok thanks a lot mate. I do know about most of the issues from reading on here and to be honest as I do lots of research into things before buying especially such a big purchase. I really am tempted but the 4.25. I wonder if any gtr owner has had any insurance claim refused due a decat?
> 
> Sorry it's a bit off topic but With regard to the gearbox issue do you think it's best to get a good aftermarket warrenty with litchfields or install preventative measures like circlip retainer and gear stoppers etc? Should I try my best to avoid 2009 cars or will upgrading the gearbox soft wear reduce the gearbox issues to the risk of that of a 2011 model? Thanks


Hmm, I think as long as you avoid the older cars and get something newer like 2010 onwards, then there is no need to be concerned about the gearbox.. New gearbox software definitely helps and is a big step up from old gen software.. You just need to have some mechanical sympathy for the car (eg; let the transmission oil warm up before pinning the throttle and do not launch car every morning lol) then you should be ok and wont need gearbox upgrades.. The Litchfield warranty is always good for peace of mind


----------



## Dicko_4 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for both your answers guys  I agree with what you are saying about the insurance mate but is there an insurance that allow decats? In other words what insurance company are guys with stages 4.25 and over getting insurance and declaring decats? Very valid point about the later model but haven't the 2010 models had similar problems? Cheers again


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Most insurance companies charge minimum increase if you make a change that doesn't increase the cars power by more than 20%.... you would just declare it as a different exhaust system as full decatted exhausts aren't strictly legal for road use


----------



## Dicko_4 (Apr 23, 2014)

Cheers stealth. I understand that but my problem is that if told them it's a different exhaust system and god forsake I had a serious crash then they checked the car to see it has not cats they may try to wriggle out paying as they may try to say its not road legal without cats if you know what I mean. I understand 600bhp and other mods are covered by the general companies like admiral (as they allow upto 25% inc in power) etc but what specialist companies cover stage 4 and above with injectors etc? And I'm guessing people aren't declaring fully decat systems inc downpipe and thus technically their insurance may be void? Cheers


----------

